# Meet Sedona



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Elsa has a new cousin. This is Sedona.








Sedona with Bobo.








Sedona's jealous sister Victory.








Elsa will meet Sedona this weekend for the first time. It should be fun.


----------



## kerry3010 (Apr 4, 2007)

They are 2 very beautiful dogs


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Sedona is so cute! I just love that picture of Sedona with BoBo...it looks like a picture out of a magazine! What lovely dogs! I hope Elsa has fun with her!


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

there both cute i like the one with sedona an bobo lol that was a laugh


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

Omg! Omg! It Is Sooooooooooooooooooooooo Adrorable!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

CP are you getting a new dog? Or a play buddy?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

sillylilykitty said:


> CP are you getting a new dog? Or a play buddy?


Both the labs are my brother's and sister in-law's. Thus, they are Elsa's cousins.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Both the labs are my brother's and sister in-law's. Thus, they are Elsa's cousins.


Oh, they are both very cute labs!!


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Elsa has a new cousin. This is Sedona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I could only wake up to Sedona's face I would never have a sad day in my life.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

hehe she is cute He sister is soo cute tooooofsa!

Elsa should have lotsa funs!!


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

Very adorable - lucky Elsa to have another gorgeous cousin. I like the name Sedona


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

AW!!!!!!!!!! Sedona has that "Loofa Dog" from Pets Mart. Belle has a pink one too, but its small. She's adorable.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Pepper has one too,....but when she threw up the hairs from that came with it..: / but she loved ita:!)


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

That's nasty. No offenese.


----------



## Achilles (Mar 4, 2007)

That pic with Sedona and BoBo is just too darn cute for words.


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a blue BoBo.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

The meeting went very well. When Elsa arrived the first words out of his mouth were, "Here comes the muscle." Apparently, Victory, the elder dog hasn't been doing much to let Sedona know that her puppy license will soon be revoked, and lets her get away with murder. Elsa's not hip to puppy nips, so after their first meeting and some lessons on what not to do...









playtime was on!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Aww how cute!  Glad to see them getting a long!


----------



## Mayhem (May 12, 2007)

if only they would stay puppies hey?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Sedona is now twice the size of Elsa. Sedona has an addiction to Elsa's beard, she just has to pull on it like a tug toy. Elsa's game in the kitchen where she can slide around like a mop, but on the carpet she'll have none of it. That's when her terrier comes out and she ends up being still bigger than the pup. Victory meanwhile just circles around the dog like the Goodyear Blimp, checking out the action. It's quite amusing to watch.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Aww!Elsa's beard? so cute
Lol! thats sounds fun!


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

How precious!


----------

